# Zed made - ESX Q4751 - anyone rmember these beasts?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Zed Audio ESX Q4751 car audio subwoofer monoblock amp | eBay


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

Running one in my setup now! along with a 175^2 and a 60^4. Bought them all from Kirk (ampman) back in the original buyout. I don't think I'll ever sell em, but its nice to see how they've held their value.


----------



## DonWan (Jul 16, 2010)

man these were some sexy amps


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

It's a shame the guy destroyed the heatsink.


----------

